# Looking for an rp partner over Discord [FxF, FxM, Plot Based Mature RP]



## PercyD (May 6, 2018)

Eyo! =u=/
My name is PD and I'm looking for an rp partner via discord. I have a number of characters I want to play again. I'm also in the mood for FxF, and maybe some high fantasy stuff (think DnD type creatures and mythology). 
I'm really into species differences too.


----------



## PercyD (May 6, 2018)

So some rules:
No one under the age of 18
No pictures, period.
Para rp only
Original characters/ plots only
Third person only, novel format
I get bored quickly if my character is just torturing yours, seriously, even my monster muses. Keep it interesting.
If our personalities don’t mesh well, please understand. I like to work on plots with people and it helps if I get along with them well.
Ask me for my rabbit hole~​
Once you read this, and if you're interested, you can message me for my discord. c:


----------



## PercyD (May 9, 2018)

Still looking~!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2018)

I saw the word "torturing" and that immediately came off as this being sketchy af


----------



## PercyD (May 11, 2018)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I saw the word "torturing" and that immediately came off as this being sketchy af


Thats actually the point.
I've been asked to play straight torture plots before. Angsty story rps. I did not like it because it was just repetitive and tiring.


----------



## PercyD (May 13, 2018)

I wonder if I ought to start posting my plots here~.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 14, 2018)

It'd probably be a good idea to post what kind of things you'd be looking for, like:

SFW/NSFW
Genre

Stuff like that


----------



## PercyD (May 14, 2018)

I did mention specifics. I have a list, but i don't want to bombard people with lists. I hate it when someone asks ne to choose from a list of things TAT


----------



## PercyD (May 15, 2018)

Unrelated, (but not really) I really want to make a stone lion muse~ <3
They're so fascinating and I could get some nice oocult plots out of them x3


----------



## PercyD (May 19, 2018)

Like, this is a point of reference.
I will proably draw it myself. 

__
		https://did%3D3cca7cc0e9d6bd31fe79d16f25e2d569e17d0f51%3Bid%3D173120439292%3Bkey%3DFCjBvVUrahLxrlOjxpdtiw%3Bname%3Dpercypuss


----------



## bombylius (May 27, 2018)

Hello! I'm quite new to RP, but if you're still looking for someone I'd be interested in giving this a try. I'm willing to respect all of your rules of course.


----------



## PercyD (May 27, 2018)

Yea sure! I messaged you. c:


----------



## PercyD (Aug 3, 2019)

Gonna hit this again~!


----------

